# Girl Teaches Cow to Jump



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

And we just eat them!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

HAHAHAHHA thats so funny


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That's so awesome, there's a couple videos of a girl who barrel races her cow to.

They're such smart animals, it's a crying shame we seem to think it's ok to treat them in a way we won't tolerate horses being treated. I've been around cows most of my life, and calves are just so engaging and smart, just like foals and fantastic companions when they grow up domestic and handled!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

This makes me wanna go teach one of my cows to jump lol!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Fun & awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

That's cute! It just kinda pops over the jump like it's nothing!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Way too cute, what a clever girl!
Sure is something to make you think about the way you look at cows, eh?


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

haha i saw that on the news XD


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

ArabianLover2456 said:


> haha i saw that on the news XD


I did also this morning - on the Today show.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that's awesome! It is neat to learn that riding cows were common back then, that's very fascinating!


----------



## Stormness (Apr 6, 2011)

this is awesome.. you'd have to raise it from a calf, adolescent cattle get that bully complex that would be sooo hard to train out of them!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I saw it on yahoo news. I wonder how long it took her to train her cow to do that. Also, I really hope mom and dad help her get a horse soon.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

haha ya my coach send me that video saying now she knows Chase my horse can jump lol cause his obest right now !!!  haha


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

My mom told me about this!

I thought I was a *******! )


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I saw that on our news channel! That's so awesome. I wish we still had an auction for us to get bottle calves. We always bought bottle calves for the meat but we never had the heart to do it, so most of them just ended up being companion/working animals for the horses lol. I miss them :/


----------

